# Fret Tang Nippers



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking to buy Sintoms Fret Tang Nippers, maybe Summit since buying their fretting pliers. 

At first I thought they were justcurcuit board nibblers since some brands look the same, but I was told that they were different and the much cheaper nibblers wouldn't be able to cut them properly.

Before I buy a pair, I wanted to see if any other non-dremel tool options. The class had the Sintoms and worked really well, but, quite pricey.

Thought these modified maybe but discontinued. 

KLEIN Nibbler


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the Klein as you posted. They work well but to get the fret to sit flush on the binding you still have to file what's left of the tang after nibbling. No big deal, just a couple of swipes with a flat file to remove the rib that's left.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You have to file after nipping no matter what brand you use.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I haven't done anything with binding yet... I just prefer to have the ends nibbed a bit then use a lacquer stick for appearance. Found this in the wee hours last night... decent info, video a bit slow going (poor guy had the flu or something).

Video

There was one video of one made with a dremel which was good, looked like it did a good job, but, I'd rather a hand tool.

Video

Klein's looked good, but no longer sold, except I saw a few on eBay for over $100... ya right. Also seems like the drill bit attachment for nibbling metal made the manual ones disappear.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought the StewMac nibbler. Even it doesn't work 100%. I find if you take a chomp on one side, then turn the fret over and insert it from the other side of the jaws, you get a nice clean cut. Two step method


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think this is a case of taking a normal tool and calling it a Fret Tang nipper and charging luthier prices when in reality all it is, is a set of flush end cutting pliers, which are about 1/4 the price. Available everywhere. AKA oblique cutter pliers, diagonal cutting pliers, nail pulling pliers. Just make sure you get hardened jaws.

End Cut Cutting Pliers Plier Nippers Wire Nail Cutter Puller Flush 8" / 200mm: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement

https://www.amazon.ca/Carbon-Treatm...h+cut+pliers&qid=1567444285&s=gateway&sr=8-19


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya from what I can tell, it's a pair of nibblers with a groove cut into it. The jaws though concerned me, because someone said the normal nibblers won't work because of the jaws... didn't know there was an option of hardened or not. Though I was looking at the nibblers not cutters.

Guy in reviews on this one mentions guitar frets.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000BN60XW...colid=QGFCW1CXG2SH&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> Guy in reviews on this one mentions guitar frets.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000BN60XW...colid=QGFCW1CXG2SH&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


I had one of these for "nibbling" plastic material. I would not recommend them at all.

The amount of material they remove with one "nibble" is minimal and they are (IMO) not mechanically efficient or comfortable to use.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> I think this is a case of taking a normal tool and calling it a Fret Tang nipper and charging luthier prices when in reality all it is, is a set of flush end cutting pliers, which are about 1/4 the price. Available everywhere. AKA oblique cutter pliers, diagonal cutting pliers, nail pulling pliers. Just make sure you get hardened jaws.
> 
> End Cut Cutting Pliers Plier Nippers Wire Nail Cutter Puller Flush 8" / 200mm: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Carbon-Treatm...h+cut+pliers&qid=1567444285&s=gateway&sr=8-19



And if you can't find flush end cutting pliers, just get a normal pair of end cutting pliers from your local hardware store and grind the outer bevel off.
It'll reduce the filing ( but you still have to ) and the metal squish during the cut is inward only.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

From the title, this thread is not at all what I'd hoped I'd would be about.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

reckless toboggan said:


> From the title, this thread is not at all what I'd hoped I'd would be about.


That's a pay site.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

THRobinson said:


> That's a pay site.


Wang, dang, sweet fret tang?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

yup... .org surprisingly enough....


----------

